# New to the forum, release of Glock 19 Gen4?



## donmontalvo (Mar 28, 2010)

First post, please be gentile. 

Any idea when the Glock 19 Rev4 will be released? I tried dozens of guns and decided on a Glock 19. I was close to purchasing, when the good fellows at the range told me to wait for the Rev4 model. Any idea when it'll hit the shelves?

Thanks,
Don


----------



## WV boy (Mar 17, 2010)

I'd check google and Glock's main site and shoot them an email.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

Just buy a Gen 3. I did and love it. Just think of all the fun shooting you are missing by waiting. Just my opinion on the matter. I would rather be shooting than waiting. No matter what you do, have fun.:smt023


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

OP, I know how you feel. I am holding out for the Gen 4 as well.
BHH, So. tempted. But I persist. One reason I have not right now is I just spent 400 on a new revolver and I have to build my gun money back up. Also trying to find a place that does not rape on ammo prices.
Think I found one but I don't know what the shipping will be.
Gen 3 G17s are great guns, just need to hold out a little while longer for the 4s


----------



## JoeInKS (Jan 17, 2010)

Good luck with anyone at Glock actually stating when the new Gen4 additional models will be out. Very few know that info and I'm sure that they have been told to NOT state when they will be out for possible effects to existing sales and people waiting for the new models.

Only Glock related info that has been made was that by Dave Sevigny during an interview at SHOT when he mentioned late summer for the 19 and its .40cal brother.


----------



## donmontalvo (Mar 28, 2010)

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> Just buy a Gen 3. I did and love it. Just think of all the fun shooting you are missing by waiting. Just my opinion on the matter. I would rather be shooting than waiting. No matter what you do, have fun.:smt023


Hi BHH,

I guess I can do that, maybe save a good amount of money at the same time. Normally I try to buy referb'd or used to save money wherever possible (so more money can stay in the bank for a rainy day). This is my first new gun purchase though, and I think the Glock 19 Gen4 is worth waiting for.

I'm shooting at the DFW range once a month (100 rounds, left and right handed) for practice. So I can hold out for the Gen4...even though the thought of it makes me drool...

Thanks,
Don


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## donmontalvo (Mar 28, 2010)

cougartex said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thanks, hoping to get some experienced feedback here. 

Don


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, donmontalvo.

I "feel your pain" on the Gen4 19. I was looking to purchase a 19 this past January and I was very interested in a Gen4 version for its ambidextrous layout, the grip texture and the recoil spring setup. However, I kept hearing "summer time" as the release date and nowadays, at Glock Talk, I'm hearing that the date is apparently around July. As a result, I went with an RTF2 version of the 19 and I'm quite happy with it.

What are you hearing that makes you want to wait for the Gen4 version? Depending on what you like for a grip texture, the RTF2 (a variant of the current 3rd generation line) may appeal to you. The ambidextrous layout (the ability to flip over the magazine release) may or may not matter to you. (As an aside on that, if you do move the mag release over to the right side of the frame, you'll only be able to use Gen4 factory mags with it.) The dual recoil spring is supposed to help some of the larger-caliber guns (22 and 23) that were said to sometimes experience feed/cycle problems with a light or laser on the rail. Apparently, none of these problems were experienced in the 19, so the dual recoil spring may not be of much benefit either.

Good luck to you.


----------



## donmontalvo (Mar 28, 2010)

flieger67 said:


> Welcome to the forum, donmontalvo.
> 
> I "feel your pain" on the Gen4 19. I was looking to purchase a 19 this past January and I was very interested in a Gen4 version for its ambidextrous layout, the grip texture and the recoil spring setup. However, I kept hearing "summer time" as the release date and nowadays, at Glock Talk, I'm hearing that the date is apparently around July. As a result, I went with an RTF2 version of the 19 and I'm quite happy with it.
> 
> ...


I'm sure I'd be happy with the current Glock 19. I guess I'll keep shooting with an off the shelf pistol for now. Then when the time comes, if someone is selling a pre-Gen4 pistol at a significant discount, I may jump on it.  The compelling reasons for my going with the Glock 19 Gen4 is the resizable grip and the left/right hand configuration. Neither are possible with the current Glock 19.

A friend had me check the Glock 23, since it has more stopping power. After a couple clips I decided to go back to the Glock 19. I'm comfortable with the recoil (tighter groups after 50-100 rounds on the 19 vs the 23). The extra two rounds is comforting. Never know how accurate I'll shoot if/when the time comes to defend my family.

Don


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

I saw a couple of Gen4 guns at the DFW gun show a couple weeks ago. I was planning on waiting for a Gen4 Model 30, but after handling a Gen4 gun, I decided to go ahead and get the Gen3 gun. I didn't care for the grip texture of the Gen4 guns. And the grip itself is not all that different from earlier guns. " Much ado about nothing," but good marketing strategy I guess.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

donmontalvo said:


> First post, please be gentile.
> 
> Any idea when the Glock 19 Rev4 will be released? I tried dozens of guns and decided on a Glock 19. I was close to purchasing, when the good fellows at the range told me to wait for the Rev4 model. Any idea when it'll hit the shelves?
> 
> ...


Hey Don,
Please believe me when I say that we've all been where you are now and it's not fun trying to decide when you should, please excuse the expression, pull the trigger and do it.
How would you feel if you waited one year for the REV 4 and six months later you hear that Gen 5 is coming out?
All I'm trying to say is that technology moves at an alarming rate and you really have to just do it. I held the Gen 4 and as a civilian I have to say I didn't like the new rough texture grips, and besides that if you're like a lot of us the first thing I did when I bought mine was to get a Pachmyr slip over with the molded in finger rests.
It's a great gun and the design won't change much so why are you stalling? Are you allowing some guy at the range decide when you get to order your gun? 
Jack


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

donmontalvo said:


> I'm sure I'd be happy with the current Glock 19. I guess I'll keep shooting with an off the shelf pistol for now. Then when the time comes, if someone is selling a pre-Gen4 pistol at a significant discount, I may jump on it.  The compelling reasons for my going with the Glock 19 Gen4 is the resizable grip and the left/right hand configuration. Neither are possible with the current Glock 19.
> 
> A friend had me check the Glock 23, since it has more stopping power. After a couple clips I decided to go back to the Glock 19. I'm comfortable with the recoil (tighter groups after 50-100 rounds on the 19 vs the 23). The extra two rounds is comforting. Never know how accurate I'll shoot if/when the time comes to defend my family.
> 
> Don


Sounds like a reasonable plan. Be sure to consider the grip texture of the Gen4 versus the regular or the RTF2 versions of the 3rd gen guns. There is a noticeable difference in all three.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

donmontalvo said:


> "A friend had me check the Glock 23, since it has more stopping power. After a couple clips I decided to go back to the Glock 19. I'm comfortable with the recoil (tighter groups after 50-100 rounds on the 19 vs the 23). The extra two rounds is comforting. Never know how accurate I'll shoot if/when the time comes to defend my family." - Smart man employing some sound reasoning! :smt023
> 
> I'm intrigued by the new design too. I am actually one who thinks the new design is worth the effort and might be worth the wait for 2 reasons that may only apply to me. I think the grip without the 2 inserts is better and smaller than the current standard grips. It slightly changes the angle and is esentially a SF kind of a difference like on the G30/G21 models. Second, I love that new mag release. It is larger but flatter and eliminates the rather sharp pointed corners poking us lefties between the middle and index finger of our shooting hand of the proceeding design. It's lower profile and contouring mates it up better with the grip reducing unintentional mag dumps by inadvertantly bumping and depressing the current box design. I have done that with Glocks and Kahr's in the past.
> 
> Only thing I am not to sure about is that new fangled dual recoil assembly. Love them or hate them the Glock 19 and 17 have been the bench mark for reliability in a modern day semi auto handgun. This new spring set up seems to be looking for a problem to solve and I just don't know what it is apparently. If they prove to be problematic can we swap back in the original style assembly? If yes then I'd jump on one. If not I'd personally wait and see what happens first.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Tuefelhunden said:


> I think the grip without the 2 inserts is better and smaller than the current standard grips. It slightly changes the angle and is esentially a SF kind of a difference like on the G30/G21 models. Second, I love that new mag release. It is larger but flatter and eliminates the rather sharp pointed corners poking us lefties between the middle and index finger of our shooting hand of the proceeding design. It's lower profile and contouring mates it up better with the grip reducing unintentional mag dumps by inadvertantly bumping and depressing the current box design. I have done that with Glocks and Kahr's in the past.


My understanding from what I've seen and read is that the Gen4 grip without any of the added backstraps is basically equivalent to the SF grip. So I think that's good news for you.

As for the current large mag release, maybe I have a funny hold but I have a G34 and it came stock with the large release and it doesn't seem to bother my finger but like you, I was suspicious of that happening before I purchased it.



Tuefelhunden said:


> Only thing I am not to sure about is that new fangled dual recoil assembly. Love them or hate them the Glock 19 and 17 have been the bench mark for reliability in a modern day semi auto handgun. This new spring set up seems to be looking for a problem to solve and I just don't know what it is apparently. If they prove to be problematic can we swap back in the original style assembly? If yes then I'd jump on one. If not I'd personally wait and see what happens first.


From what I've read, the new factory dual-spring recoil setup of the Gen4 will not work with the current 3rd-gen pistols. Therefore, you won't be able to swap the current guide rod/spring setup into a Gen4 pistol.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

donmontalvo said:


> Thanks, hoping to get some experienced feedback here.
> 
> Don


Have you held or shot a M&P ?


----------



## donmontalvo (Mar 28, 2010)

TheReaper said:


> Have you held or shot a M&P ?


Sorry for the late reply, not sure why I didn't get notified on your post. I did try the M&P. They're OK, but I'm set on the Glock 19...and also set on the Rev4 update. I'll keep renting until it's released. 

Don


----------



## Wolvee (Mar 18, 2010)

IDK, If I were you, I'd hold off a little longer on the 4th gen. There are a lot of people creeping up that are having marring issues and even some broken parts.


----------



## donmontalvo (Mar 28, 2010)

Wolvee said:


> IDK, If I were you, I'd hold off a little longer on the 4th gen. There are a lot of people creeping up that are having marring issues and even some broken parts.


Hi Wolvee,

Well, I had a chance to handle and shoot a Glock 17, 19 and 26 last weekend. I decided the 19 was too big to carry (compared to the 26) and I like the 17 over the 19 for home defense. So I decided to get a Glock 17 for now. Later on, once I get my CCL, I'll pick up a 26. I know, all that talk about the 19 and I ended up going an entirely different direction.

It's a used, mint condition baby with Tritium sights, an after market trigger (sweet pull) and a brass weight plug. The gun seemed as close to new as you can imagine. Excellent condition, shoots beautifully. Got it for $450.

PS, Walmart stocked up on Federal 9mm 115gr ammo at $9.47 per box of 50, 6 box limit. Just wanted to spread the word. I picked up six boxes, should hold me over a couple months. 

Don


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

donmontalvo said:


> PS, Walmart stocked up on Federal 9mm 115gr ammo at $9.47 per box of 50, 6 box limit. Just wanted to spread the word. I picked up six boxes, should hold me over a couple months.
> 
> Don


300 rounds of ammo would last you a couple of months?

I wish that I could be that frugal during my range visits... :mrgreen:

By the way, congrats on the 17. It's a versatile gun that you can use for SD/HD as well as competition shooting. I got to watch Dave Sevigny shoot in April and he's using a 17 for a lot of his competition events.


----------



## donmontalvo (Mar 28, 2010)

flieger67 said:


> 300 rounds of ammo would last you a couple of months?
> 
> I wish that I could be that frugal during my range visits... :mrgreen:
> 
> By the way, congrats on the 17. It's a versatile gun that you can use for SD/HD as well as competition shooting. I got to watch Dave Sevigny shoot in April and he's using a 17 for a lot of his competition events.


Hi flieger67,

I really wish I could shoot more. I usually go with my buddies from work once or twice a month. Speaking of competition, am I right in assuming tritium sights aren't the most accurate? I mean I've been shooting a Glock 19 rental for months and it has Glock plain original sights. I managed 3" groups at 7 yards (standing). My Glock 17 with tritium sights shoots larger groups, and low and to the right. I guess I'm having a hard time adapting to the sights. Hmmmm...I may indeed need to buy more rounds to improve my aim! 

Don


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I see that the original poster has bought a G17 instead, but I thought I'd post that the Gen4 G19s are now out, for anyone who wants one. I also saw a photo of a Gen4 G31 (.357) today, so there are a few new Glocks floating around.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

flieger67 said:


> 300 rounds of ammo would last you a couple of months?
> 
> I wish that I could be that frugal during my range visits... :mrgreen:


Haha, I shoot 200 rounds of 9mm per trip. I keep 2k of 9mm FMJ on hand all the time.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

donmontalvo said:


> Speaking of competition, am I right in assuming tritium sights aren't the most accurate? I mean I've been shooting a Glock 19 rental for months and it has Glock plain original sights. I managed 3" groups at 7 yards (standing). My Glock 17 with tritium sights shoots larger groups, and low and to the right. I guess I'm having a hard time adapting to the sights. Hmmmm...I may indeed need to buy more rounds to improve my aim!
> 
> Don


I'd suggest that the type of sight (regular vs. tritium inserts) doesn't directly effect the pistol's inherent accuracy. What the sights do effect is how you interface the gun to produce your groupings or "accuracy", so maybe you work better with the stock white sights than the tritium inserts. With regards to your Glock 17 shooting low/right, you might have a more-experienced shooter try the 17 and see what results he gets. Along with that, you might try shooting from a mechanical rest and see what you find. If the pistol is truly shooting low and to the right, perhaps the rear sight could be drifted a bit to bring it back in alignment. If it's shooting low, there could be several reasons that may or may not be adjustable with the sights themselves and could perhaps simply be result of the ammo that you are using. But I think that's a topic for a different thread and for someone more experienced than me to answer.


----------



## danite (Aug 22, 2010)

*g19 factory grips with little sharp bumps on grip*

what are those called besides title description? looking for photo of them.


----------

